# USS Massachusetts presentation



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Della Scott-Ireton, PhD from the Florida Public Archaeology Network will be giving a presentation on the Nation's oldest battleship, the USS Massachusetts. The presentation will cover the history and archeology of "The Mass." All are welcome!




*USS Massachusetts (BB2) Presentation*
Friday, July 23, 2010 at 6:30pm
MBT Divers, Pensacola, FL


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

I'll be there! It is amazing to have such an awesome and important piece of American history right in our back yard!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I heard Capt. Jerry Andrews will be the opening speaker.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> I heard Capt. Jerry Andrews will be the opening speaker.


LOL. I was going to add that Della knows more about the Mass than just about anybody...but now that you mention it....:whistling:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Jerrys opening statement would be, Red right returning when you are sure you're in the main channel. Crunch


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for posting Della's presentation. I would like to go. Is MBT on Navy Blvd.?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

SHunter said:


> Thanks for posting Della's presentation. I would like to go. Is MBT on Navy Blvd.?


MBT Divers - 3920 Barrancas Ave

Some GPS's and web maps will show us at our old location on Navy.


----------



## mkpitts6 (Feb 23, 2008)

I enjoyed Della's presentation on the wrecks in Pensacola Bay. I'll be there!


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Just a Reminder


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder. I have met her before in Tallahassee when she worked with Dr. Smith the state archaeologist. Della is very knowledgeable and a good role model for young women in science.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Good presentation last Friday. Thanks for hosting Della MBT. Let us know when a group dives the USS Mass with her.


----------

